# Is it hard or cost extra to relabel american apparel?



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

I want to leave the wash/care label on, take out the 'american apparel' label, and put in my own label. 

Will this be standard relabel? I looked at the label and sewing on the neckline, seems like it may be a lot of work to cut it open, resew, etc. Is American apparel relabeling any different than other brands?


----------



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

I just realized you can't keep the wash/care instructions for american apparel(unless you just cut off 'american apparel' label. 

It looks like 2 labels, but when taken out, it's one long label folded in half.

What's best way to relabel American Apparel? Get 2 labels? (company label + wash/care/size label)

or

cut the label that says 'american apparel' and just add my company label?


----------



## deuce (Apr 16, 2008)

To me it seems to be more cost effective if you want your own relabeling to just print the wash care instructions in the same long tag format as you are replacing. 

There are other posts on here that go into "cut and Sewing" and there are relabing companies that just sew the tags in.. You may want to hit them up and see what they would charge.. find out what it takes to take the other tag out and if you have time.. just do that on your end and send the shirts in for relabeling.. 

just a few ways you could attack it. ...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

We use printed tags that are printed on both sides. We also use AA, and but those from TSC Apparel.

They relabel them for well under 30 cents per label, with no minimums.

I can try to take a pic, if you like.


----------



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

cominoutswingin,
when tsc relabels american apparel, do they:
1) cut off the stock tag
2) remove the stock tag from under the neckline completely
3) or do they get it from american apparel already unlabeled? this would be best


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

oh, I would love to see how yours turn out! Thanks!!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

yuwmic said:


> cominoutswingin,
> when tsc relabels american apparel, do they:
> 1) cut off the stock tag
> 2) remove the stock tag from under the neckline completely
> 3) or do they get it from american apparel already unlabeled? this would be best


They completely remove the stitching where the AA tag is, replace it with my tag, then re-sew the thread.

TSC does such a great job, that you would never know that my label wasn't placed there when the shirt was made.

Here are a few pics of the AA printed label, and my printed label (the black label) relabeled into an AA shirt by TSC Apparel:


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> They completely remove the stitching where the AA tag is, replace it with my tag, then re-sew the thread.
> 
> TSC does such a great job, that you would never know that my label wasn't placed there when the shirt was made.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the AA printed label, and my printed label (the black label) relabeled into an AA shirt by TSC Apparel:


oh, those look fantastic. Thank you SOOO much for taking the time to post them. I really appreciate it. I am new to all of this.

I feel dumb asking but how do you get the RN number?

Thanks again... SOOO much for taking the photos to show newbies like myself!!
~naomi


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No problem.

You get the RN# from the FTC.

Everything you need to know about RN#'s can be found on the FTC's website:

Registered Identification Number Database

There are also some good posts about it on the forums:

rn number related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## RadiantStatic (Apr 15, 2008)

Are there any tag services that print on the AA style tags: long thin, printed rather stitched?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Most printed label providers can print just about any size you want, including the long skinny kind that AA uses.

You just need to tell them your requirements.


----------



## RadiantStatic (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Can someone share with me the company that does this thats mentioned here?

Also if you decide to relabel your t-shirts, I thought since you are using another company's t-shirt, you can use the same RN #?

By the way, when I decide to use my own label (clothing line name) do I have to register that name some where?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I buy my AA shirts from TSC Apparel, and they also do the relabeling.

TSC Apparel

Yes, you can use the same RN#, but we use different brands of shirts for different things. So, it's easier for us to have our own RN#.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

yuwmic said:


> I just realized you can't keep the wash/care instructions for american apparel(unless you just cut off 'american apparel' label.
> 
> It looks like 2 labels, but when taken out, it's one long label folded in half.
> 
> ...


The best way is to have the same type of label made. Ask your label manufacturer for a similar folded neck label style as the original AA label.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Why is that the best way?

If the label has to be removed, it really doesn't matter what kind/size of label you replace it with.


----------



## fgriffin86 (Aug 29, 2008)

Is there a company that sells AA shirts in North Carolina?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

fgriffin86 said:


> Is there a company that sells AA shirts in North Carolina?


AlphaShirt.com sells American Apparel wholesale in NC: https://rs990.alphashirt.com/cgi-bin/online/webshr/dc-express.w?location=charlotte


----------



## fgriffin86 (Aug 29, 2008)

Of AA and Royal Apparel, which of the 2 has better quality?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

fgriffin86 said:


> Of AA and Royal Apparel, which of the 2 has better quality?


It's just a matter of opinion. Both are good quality tees. By the way. It's best to start a new topic if you have new questions


----------



## fgriffin86 (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks. I will remember that next time.


----------



## jossalbert (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyone know of any good re-labelling companies in the UK that can handle AA garments and, if so, what they charge and what the quality of the re-stitching is like.

Lots of good info in this thread. Many thanks to all.

Joss


----------



## rockwell (Aug 5, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> They completely remove the stitching where the AA tag is, replace it with my tag, then re-sew the thread.
> 
> TSC does such a great job, that you would never know that my label wasn't placed there when the shirt was made.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the AA printed label, and my printed label (the black label) relabeled into an AA shirt by TSC Apparel:


Mmm...I wonder if they offer relabeling services even if you don't buy the tees from them? I'll have to give them a call.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't think so.

But like you said, you can call and find out.


----------



## rockwell (Aug 5, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> But like you said, you can call and find out.


They only relabel from their Ohio location.


----------



## tradlands (Aug 2, 2012)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> They completely remove the stitching where the AA tag is, replace it with my tag, then re-sew the thread.
> 
> TSC does such a great job, that you would never know that my label wasn't placed there when the shirt was made.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the AA printed label, and my printed label (the black label) relabeled into an AA shirt by TSC Apparel:


I know this is a very old post but I have a question for you.
Do you remember what re-tag process this from TSC? Rip&Zip? Sew-Fold? Under Tape? I'm thinking this is "Under Tape" yes?

I'm relying on your example for help in my decision and how to retag my shirt and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, it is under the tape.


----------



## tradlands (Aug 2, 2012)

Great thank you!
By chance, do you know where I could find other imagery examples of the 2 other processes? TSC customer service doesn't seem to be able to help me on this.
Have you seen others post examples I might search for?
Thanks again.


----------



## nileearls (Apr 18, 2012)

what is the best possible shirt/ hoodie distributor from your experience


Comin'OutSwingin said:


> We use printed tags that are printed on both sides. We also use AA, and but those from TSC Apparel.
> 
> They relabel them for well under 30 cents per label, with no minimums.
> 
> I can try to take a pic, if you like.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

wow looks great did you have to provide your own labels. and what is the minimum order for relableing??
do they do any shirt that they sell??


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

tradlands said:


> Great thank you!
> By chance, do you know where I could find other imagery examples of the 2 other processes? TSC customer service doesn't seem to be able to help me on this.
> Have you seen others post examples I might search for?
> Thanks again.


Sorry, I don't know of any pictures of the other types. I certainly don't remember seeing any here on the forums, anyway.




nileearls said:


> what is the best possible shirt/ hoodie distributor from your experience


Honestly, I don't have much experience with different distributors. I've only used a handful of shirts for my brand, and when I use something other than AA, I've gone straight to the manufacturer of a particular brand.

TSC is great to work with though, as I've had no issues with them. But, like I said, I don't have much to compare them to, either.




2STRONG said:


> wow looks great did you have to provide your own labels. and what is the minimum order for relableing??
> do they do any shirt that they sell??


Yes, you have to provide your own labels. I don't remember the cost exactly, as we no longer use labels. We print tagless labels now.

But, the cost was minimal. Less than 50 cents per label, I know.

Call them up, and I'm sure they'll let you know the cost.


----------



## tradlands (Aug 2, 2012)

Retagging with TSC is $.10, .20, .30 per shirt depending on which of the 3 methods you choose to use.
Also, relabeling can only be done by shirts purchased through them AND the shirt has to be purchased through their Ohio location. Thats for relabeling only. Just shirt purchases can be made through any location.


----------

